# [Solved] "System.map not found" warning during boot

## Rumzajs

i got the following warning message during boot-up :

"*System.map not found - unable to check symbols"

system works fine, no problems.

my System.map is in /boot called System.map-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

have try softlink System.map ->  System.map-2.6.14-gentoo-r2, no success

any idea ?Last edited by Rumzajs on Sat Nov 19, 2005 3:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## frostschutz

My System.map is called the same, and the kernel image is named accordingly:

/boot/bzImage-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

/boot/System.map-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

As for Symlinks, I only have one in /boot called boot which points to ., so that /boot is still /boot when you mount the /boot partition as /, and I can use the full path in grub.conf to avoid misunderstandings.

I don't get any message like System.map not found during boot though, so can you tell me where exactly this message turns up? Is it in dmesg or part of a specific init script?

----------

## badchien

What does your grub.conf look like? (i'm sort of assuming you're using grub)

I'm also using 2.6.14-r2 and i have no such problem with System.map

----------

## Rumzajs

for grub its /boot/grub/menu.lst and not grub.conf

menu.lst :

title   Gentoo Linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

root    (hd0,6)

kernel  /kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 root=/dev/hda10 vmalloc=256m video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1600x1200-32@85

----------

## blommethomas

and you did 

System.map /boot/System.map-...

?

----------

## Rumzajs

its appers at this position at boot-up, and have a yellow "*" (warning)  

* Remounting root filesystem read/write ... 

* Setting hostname to box ... 

* System.map not found - unable to check symbols

* Setting up dm-crypt mappings ...

* Checking all filesystems ...

----------

## Rumzajs

 *blommethomas wrote:*   

> and you did 
> 
> System.map /boot/System.map-...
> 
> ?

 

no, i did :

cp /usr/src/linux/System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

----------

## [APi]TheMan

I always thought that System.map wasn't needed in 2.6 kernels.  I always delete it after a `make install` of a new kernel.  I don't know where I heard it.

Here's a good little reference about System.map:

http://www.dirac.org/linux/system.map/

Though that article never mentions that System.map is not necessary, so I'm not sure what to believe.  :Smile: 

----------

## j-m

I'd suggest that you ignore the thing; system.map is essentially useless except for very special debugging purposes...

----------

## Rumzajs

 *j-m wrote:*   

> I'd suggest that you ignore the thing; system.map is essentially useless except for very special debugging purposes...

 

roger that,

then it wil be good idea to remove the warning from the init process, otherwise it will make some people confused.

----------

## syg00

Better hope you don't throw an oops you want to report.

I tried real hard to deliberately generate this message on my 2.6.13 system - unsuccessfully.

Something is screwed - what does the following show

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## Rumzajs

 *syg00 wrote:*   

> Better hope you don't throw an oops you want to report.
> 
> I tried real hard to deliberately generate this message on my 2.6.13 system - unsuccessfully.
> 
> Something is screwed - what does the following show
> ...

 

/usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

its points in the kernel sources tree

i dont have that message on the 2.6.13-series, i thing its appers first on 2.6.14-r2 after

last emerge --update --world, but im not 100% sure.

----------

## Rumzajs

after re-marging gentoo-sources-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

and rebuilding the kernel the message dont showed up again.

----------

## badchien

 *Rumzajs wrote:*   

> for grub its /boot/grub/menu.lst and not grub.conf
> 
> menu.lst :
> 
> title   Gentoo Linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2
> ...

 

Actually the latest grub ebuild moves menu.lst to grub.conf and recreates menu.lst only as a symlink from grub.conf.

----------

## syg00

 *badchien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Actually the latest grub ebuild moves menu.lst to grub.conf and recreates menu.lst only as a symlink from grub.conf.

 Aaaagggghhhh - how bloody stupid is this  ???.

Every couple of releases this changes  !!!. Some-one need their arse kicked for this.

The base grub code uses menu.lst - well it did last time I looked. Sometimes we get patches to change it to grub.conf - sometimes we don't. And the symlink still has to be built - one direction or the other.

Why the patch at all ??? - downright bloody stupid.

I've had grub masked since 0.94 because of problems introduceed at various points - apparently by the ebiuilds. I've subsequently had no problems, and there is no chance of me unmasking it.

----------

## badchien

You're right; from what I found at http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/ there were only references to menu.lst and absolutely no mention at all to grub.conf. I saw it mentioned elsewhere that RedHat/Fedora had started the grub.conf thing but I don't know why nor do I agree with gentoo using it per se.

----------

## j-m

 *syg00 wrote:*   

>  *badchien wrote:*   
> 
> Actually the latest grub ebuild moves menu.lst to grub.conf and recreates menu.lst only as a symlink from grub.conf. Aaaagggghhhh - how bloody stupid is this  ???.
> 
> Every couple of releases this changes  !!!. Some-one need their arse kicked for this.
> ...

 

Good morning! The whole configuration has been in grub.conf for ages, don't know where this "latest grub ebuild moves" thing comes from - perhaps you might enlighten us by pointing to a particular CVS changeset?  :Razz: 

Anyway, may I ask what is this off-topic grub debate doing here in this thread?   :Confused: 

After all, it's not exactly that hard to find out where's that message coming from.   :Idea: 

----------

## syg00

 *j-m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Good morning! The whole configuration has been in grub.conf for ages, don't know where this "latest grub ebuild moves" thing comes from - perhaps you might enlighten us by pointing to a particular CVS changeset? 
> 
> Anyway, may I ask what is this off-topic grub debate doing here in this thread?   

 G'day - best wishes reciprocated  ...   :Cool: 

Better learn to check before I shoot my mouth off in future - oh well, where's that rock of mine I normally hide under ...   ???.

Haven't checked since 0.94, so I'll accept the censure and shuddup.

As for the relevance - probably none; but a good rant occasionally helps clear the sinuses.

----------

